# Sneaking someone into hotel room



## Hillsalt

I booked a "family" room [ _i.e. 2 hotel rooms with an interconnecting door _] in a hotel in Lanzarote for New Year. The price includes breakfast. We have 2 babies under two and have requested 2 cots. 

Subsequently, my sister-in-law decided to tag along which suits us fine as there will be one free bed in one of the bedrooms. I rang the travel agency who said that it cannot be done because the capacity is 2 people per room. My wife and I will be in one bed, the 2 kids will be in cots and there will effectively be a free bed. 

What if she booked a flight only and stayed in the room? Nobody would notice. She wouldn't mind missing breakfast. 

I am not trying to scam the hotel or travel agency; we just want to take advantage of the spare bed. It's a 4* hotel; the cost for my SIL to book a similar package holiday at the same time as us is over €1k. I paid almost €3k for the holiday as it is.

Your thoughts and experiences would be welcome.


.


----------



## niceoneted

*Re: Sneaking somone into hotel room*

Could you contact the hotel directly, not making direct reference to your booking, but asking if you book such rooms is it per room or per no if persons to a room - ie if you book and pay for the room does it matter if 1,2,3 or more can use it or is it a case of you book for 2 people only 2 people can use it. At those prices I'd hope its the former.


----------



## Bronte

A hotel in Ireland quoted me health and safety rules meant 5 people (2 adults and very young kids) couldn't share a room.  Don't know if it's true, now I just book a family room ask how many beds there are and don't tell them how many we are if they don't ask.  They offered me two rooms not interconnecting instead and suggested I sleep in one and my other half in the other !  I had booked the same hotel previously and had no problem.  I don't know if there is a special rule if you have a child/baby under 2. I know Bewleys specify exactly what ages/amounts of people may share a room and it's I think 2 adults and 3 kids under 16.


----------



## GON10

Had the same problem a few years ago going to majorca 2 adults 3 children travel agent insisted I had to book 2 rooms at hotel doubling the cost of accommodation.  Rang the hotel direct and was able to book one room for the five of us, booked my own flights cut out the tavel agent and saved approx 1k


----------



## Gondola

I often find hotels in the continent very accommodating when it comes to sleeping arrangements as they operate on a room basis and not on a people booking basis. Especially 4 or 5 * hotels. 
I would suggest you phone the hotel directly and enquire, I have no experience of Spain but found hotels in Germany, Italy and Austria very easy to deal with.


----------



## indebtedgal

I'd chance it, they won't even notice, get taxi from airport so that you won't have a travel rep on your heels, there will be no problem. realistically, the only time that hotels notice is when there is hassle with a residents bar and that doesn't happen there anyway as the bar closes at a certain time and thats that. don't give it another thought, ( 2 of us booked a flight only a few years ago and did same thing, no bother)(make


----------



## ClubMan

Hillsalt said:


> I am not trying to scam the hotel or travel agency;


So why the subterfuge?


> *Sneaking someone into hotel room*


----------



## doogo

I'm with Gondola on this one - why not call the hotel directly - if you are worried you could always do it on a no-names basis first to see what their reaction is?


----------



## Pee

Could it be possible that the hotel will be taking out a bed to make room for a cot?


----------



## Lollix

Don't be so miserable, pay them whatever they request for the extra person. You'll probably find that they ask for very little, just a premium to cover breakfast and the extra laundry costs. Be fair, anything else is scamming and not playing the game.


----------



## Hillsalt

Lollix said:


> Don't be so miserable, pay them whatever they request for the extra person. You'll probably find that they ask for very little, just a premium to cover breakfast and the extra laundry costs. Be fair, anything else is scamming and not playing the game.



The travel agancy said we'd need to pay €1100 for an extra room (inc. flights) for our extra guest despite the fact that there is a spare bed. Typically, hotels jut add cots and leave the med. I suspect it is a logistical nightmare to remove a bed. 

My wife is going to phone the hotel tomorrow. The travel agancy are probably hoping that we will pay the €1100 so that they will make more profit. That's what makes the world go round, I suppose.


----------



## oopsbuddy

Lollix said:


> Don't be so miserable, pay them whatever they request for the extra person. You'll probably find that they ask for very little, just a premium to cover breakfast and the extra laundry costs. Be fair, anything else is scamming and not playing the game.



The OP's question seems perfectly reasonable; I don't see why they should be insulted or abused for asking it. I would also agree however that by checking with the hotel directly, nobody can be accused of 'scamming' or 'not playing the game'!


----------



## ClubMan

oopsbuddy said:


> The OP's question seems perfectly reasonable


I found the way that it was couched somewhat contradictory as I have already said.


----------



## rmelly

I think I speak for evernyone when I say that sneaking you sister in law into your hotel room should be illegal.


----------



## Carlos

Does that go for all threesomes ?
I suggested a threesome to my wife once. 
Funny, she only got angry when she found out she wasn't invited.


----------



## ClubMan

rmelly said:


> i Think I Speak For Evernyone When I Say That Sneaking You Sister In Law Into Your Hotel Room Should Be Illegal.


Ha ha.


----------



## Hillsalt

rmelly said:


> i Think I Speak For Evernyone When I Say That Sneaking You Sister In Law Into Your Hotel Room Should Be Illegal.



Lol.


----------



## DeclanP

Sister booked room in hotel in Barcelona which had two single beds and another sister joined a couple of days later and simply moved in without any hassle. It can be done without incurring the extra cost. The poster who said 'play the game' should consult Twink and Ronan Collins because when it comes to hols anything goes!


----------



## minion

Hotels never know how many people are in a room.  The only time they will count is at check-in or breakfast.  I dont see the problem.

But i do think you should cancel your holiday with the travel agent and book flights and hotel on your own.  You may find that even losing a deposit you will still be better off.  I hate dealing with travel agents.


----------

